# Police Clearance certificate



## Naggy (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi All,


I have a query related to obtaining Police clearance certificate. 

I have stayed in Singapore for more than 5 years and i need to arrange clerance certificate from Singapore police. But Singapore police have stopped giving clearance certificate to non-citizens. I have contacted Singapore consulate in Chennai and they have advised me that they can provide only Statutory Declaration(SD.

Will Citizenship and immigration Canada accept SD as a substitute for Clearance certificate?

Any valuable suggestions/inputs on this regards will be of great help.

Thanks,
Naggy


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Contact CIC and ask them, they will know more than anyone here will.


----------



## Naggy (Jul 31, 2013)

colchar said:


> Contact CIC and ask them, they will know more than anyone here will.


Thanks for the info. I will try calling them. I posted here just to know if in case anyone faced same situation.


----------



## tremor (Apr 15, 2010)

Once you are qualified CIC will provide u a letter address to Singapore immigration. You will show this letter when you apply for your police clearance, hope this info help!


----------



## Naggy (Jul 31, 2013)

colchar said:


> Contact CIC and ask them, they will know more than anyone here will.


Only way to contact CIC in India is through email and no one bothers to reply email.

Is it advisable to go for services from immigration consultant (Opulentus)? Will they be of any help in overcoming my challenge of getting Police clearance certificate.


----------



## Naggy (Jul 31, 2013)

tremor said:


> Once you are qualified CIC will provide u a letter address to Singapore immigration. You will show this letter when you apply for your police clearance, hope this info help!


I did contact High commission of Singapore in Chennai, India. But they have advised me that they would not be giving any police clearance certificate, But they will be able to give Statutory declaration if that can be of any use.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Naggy said:


> Only way to contact CIC in India is through email and no one bothers to reply email.
> 
> Is it advisable to go for services from immigration consultant (Opulentus)? Will they be of any help in overcoming my challenge of getting Police clearance certificate.


Well the process is very simple and after going through multiple cases where consultants caused great tension and discomfort to multiple applicants, I would suggest to do it yourself. They won't be of any help in this issue and you'll have to find a resolution on your own by searching on this and similar forums. You can also try searching on the Australia forums for this issue.


----------

